# L'Apple ;-) Store de New York



## SylvieT (20 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour tout le monde !

Le 4 novembre prochain, j'ai l'immense bonheur de décoller pour New York. C'est une première pour moi et bien entendu, je compte aller "zieuter" l'Apple Store de la 5th avenue de Manathan.

C'est aussi une première pour moi d'aller d'un "vrai" apple Store (si je puis dire ainsi). J'ai vu quelques photos de cet apple store sur le net qui a l'air très grand.

Je me demandais simplement si des membres de ce forum ont déjà eu l'opportunité d'y aller et ainsi avoir leurs commentaires ?

J'ai vu qu'il y avait aussi un grand espace "genius bar"...  c'est quoi exactement ? 

Merci à tous déjà pour vos réponse.


----------



## jugnin (20 Septembre 2009)

SylvieT a dit:


> l'Appel de la forêt... un "vrai" appel en absence... cet appel du 18 juin...
> 
> Merci à tous déjà pour vos réponse.



Attends donc d'avoir vu lesdites réponses, avant de dire "merci"...


----------



## tarte en pion ! (20 Septembre 2009)

Il est très bien, mais :
- Paraît petit tellement qu'il y a de monde
- J'aime beaucoup celui de Soho qui est plus spacieux et a plus de choix d'accessoires (les sacs par exemple! J'ai acheté mon Incase là-bas.)

Sinon je vote aussi pour que tu te dépêches d'éditer ton sujet en remettant les lettres de la marque dans le bon sens.


----------



## tirhum (20 Septembre 2009)

tarte en pion ! a dit:


> I
> Sinon je vote aussi pour que tu te dépêches d'éditer ton sujet en remettant les lettres de la marque dans le bon sens.


Oui, c'est très grave !... :modo:


----------



## SylvieT (20 Septembre 2009)

ok ok voilà j'ai corrigé. A part un grand moment de distraction (car c'est bien la première fois que je commet cette erreur d'orthographe), je n'ai rien à ajouter.

Sinon... à part vous moquer de moi, pouvez-vous aussi répondre à ma question ? 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h39 ----------




jugnin a dit:


> Attends donc d'avoir vu lesdites réponses, avant de dire "merci"...



L'erreur sur l'ortho, ok j'ai pigé.. Mais le truc du "18 juin"... là non.. (rire) :rateau: tu m'éclaires ?


----------



## tirhum (20 Septembre 2009)

SylvieT a dit:


> Sinon... à part vous moquer de moi, pouvez-vous aussi répondre à ma question ?


Google est ton ami...
Pour ta question sur le "genius bar"...


----------



## Baracca (21 Septembre 2009)

J'y suis allé a mi-juin de cette année.

C'est immense 
Un monde fou partout, pour zieuter, toucher, tripoter, tester, etc... et bien faut jouer du coude, en même j'y était le lendemain de la sortie du nouvel iPhone (car la veille beaucoup beaucoup trop de monde  ) 

Le genius bar, c'est accueil de Gentils Organisateurs (qui sont là pour te donner envie d'acheter plein plein de chose  ) 

PS: Pour ce petit voyage, si cela peut t'aider, pas encore 3 mois que je suis revenu de 11 jours, que déjà avec ma moitié on pense y retourner


----------



## Chang (21 Septembre 2009)

Baracca a dit:


> si cela peut t'aider, _*pas encore 3 mois que je suis revenu de 11 jours,*_ ...



Ah non, la ca nous aide pas vraiment ...  ...


----------



## yvos (21 Septembre 2009)

SylvieT a dit:


> Je me demandais simplement si des membres de ce forum ont déjà eu l'opportunité d'y aller et ainsi avoir leurs commentaires ?.



Mis à part le décorum, ça reste un supermarché. Juste pratique pour envoyer des mails


----------



## boodou (21 Septembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Mis à part le décorum, ça reste un supermarché. Juste pratique pour envoyer des mails



 Idem.

Sinon il y a aussi celui-ci .
Un quartier plus sympa que 5th Ave pour trouver un resto sympa où manger et se ballader. 
Et va aussi chez Tekserve, ça c'est New York, là y a du pur geek, une déco à l'ancienne et plein d'accessoires à meilleur prix.


----------



## SylvieT (21 Septembre 2009)

Un tout grand merci pour vos réponses. J'y vois déjà plus clair. ET merci aussi pour vos tuyaux, le Tekserve à l'air pas mal en effet. 

J'ai hâte d'y être. Je tâcherai de vous rapporter quelques photos si cela vous intéresse. :love:


----------



## Bassman (21 Septembre 2009)

SylvieT a dit:


> Je tâcherai de vous rapporter quelques photos si cela vous intéresse. :love:



Dis, tu connais Mackie ?


----------



## SylvieT (21 Septembre 2009)

Baracca a dit:


> J'y suis allé a mi-juin de cette année.
> 
> C'est immense
> Un monde fou partout, pour zieuter, toucher, tripoter, tester, etc... et bien faut jouer du coude, en même j'y était le lendemain de la sortie du nouvel iPhone (car la veille beaucoup beaucoup trop de monde  )
> ...


 
oh oui je te crois !  je pars en novembre pour 6 jours et j'arrête pas d'y penser !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h09 ----------




Bassman a dit:


> Dis, tu connais Mackie ?


 

euhhh non  est ce encore une futilité MAC que je ne pige pas ?


----------



## yvos (21 Septembre 2009)

SylvieT a dit:


> euhhh non  est ce encore une futilité MAC que je ne pige pas ?




non, c'est un être futile - tout court d'ailleurs


----------



## Bassman (21 Septembre 2009)

Futilité ?

Ca dépend du point de vue.
Mackie est un être fantastique, on ne s'en lasse pas de l'étudier.

Par exemple, il est capable de poster sur macgé depuis n'importe quel endroit pour te dire là maintenant, ce qu'il fait.
"Je suis dans les chiottes d'un A380, et je poste sur macgé".
"Je suis dans l'appleStore à Sydney, et je poste sur macgé".
"Je suis au Lou Pascalou avec vous tous, mes involontaires témoins des moindres faits et gestes de la vie, mais je poste quand même sur macgé, au cas où il y aurait des absents".
"Là, j'en suis à ma 5ème bière, et ben je proste pur tragcé"
Etc&#8230;

Souvent, on aurait envie de lui dire "Mais ta gueule ! Et profites un peu de ta vie pour toi, sans la faire subir aux autres !".
On pourrait croire le contraire, mais je l'aime bien moi Mackie. C'est p'tet pour ça que ces moindres faits et gestes frelatés sur macgé me gave. J'ai pas forcément envie de savoir quand un pote ou une copine va faire caca (cf l'excellent topic de PonkHead à ce propos).

L'autre particularité du Mackipilami (son petit surnom) tiens en cette capacité impressionnante d'être raide bourré, là ou le nouveau né serait qu'à peine enbrumé par l'alcool.
D'autre part, il est capable de trouver n'importe quel prétexte pour justifier son vomis.
Je l'ai vu de mes yeux vu, accuser un "bête" plat de spaghettis bolognaise comme responsable de son renvois gastrique.


Bref, je m'égare.

Je veux donc bien de tes photos, mais je te les échanges contre des photos du Darty d'en bas de chez moi.
Il est magnifique, cela devrait te ravir les yeux.

J'ai moyen d'avoir des photos de l'hyppopotamus de Ronchin (ou Fâches, je sais jamais) aussi si ça t'intéresse.


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Septembre 2009)

Mon Bassou, j'ai pour toi de très belle photos du  Courtepaille de Chalon sur Saône ainsi que du Relais de la Bresse sur l'A6.
Contacte moi par MP si elles t'intéressent.


----------



## Bassman (21 Septembre 2009)

Tu aurais moyen de les avoir en version Diapo ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Septembre 2009)

Mieux que ça: en sténopé :love:


----------



## Bassman (21 Septembre 2009)

J'ai aussi possibilité d'avoir une photo de l'ancien dépot d'Apple France situé dans la Zone d'Activité de Courtabeuf aux Ulis.

Franchement, avec un nom de ZAC comme ça, ça n'a pas de prix.


----------



## yvos (21 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> J'ai aussi possibilité d'avoir une photo de l'ancien dépot d'Apple France situé dans la Zone d'Activité de Courtabeuf aux Ulis.



Il se trouve qu'il n'y a plus tard que 6 mois avant hier, j'y suis allé passer 5 semaines. Excellent à tout point de vue. 
J'espère trouver un véhicule pour y aller à nouveau...des idées?


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Septembre 2009)

J'ai également un collector: une superbe photo de Savoie Métal à St Jorioz avec la faute d'orthographe si caractéritique et bien connue des habitants qui fait que le nom si plein d'originalité de la société se voit transformé en Savoie M*è*tal


----------



## yvos (21 Septembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Savoie Métal à St Jorioz



je croyais que c'était le groupe de trash dont est fan Bassman ?!? Mais non !


----------



## Bassman (21 Septembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Il se trouve qu'il n'y a plus tard que 6 mois avant hier, j'y suis allé passer 5 semaines. Excellent à tout point de vue.
> J'espère trouver un véhicule pour y aller à nouveau...des idées?



Un soir ou je vais manger chez ma soeur, je peux te déposer devant si tu veux.
On peut même se faire la totale : ex Apple France, ex Microsoft et HP.

Un véritable pèlerinage.


----------



## gKatarn (21 Septembre 2009)

Et au retour, on passe par la rue du Renard mettre un cierge à St Mackie ?


----------



## boodou (21 Septembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Et au retour, on passe par la rue du Renard mettre un cierge à St Mackie ?



tu lui mets où le cierge exactement ?


----------



## gKatarn (21 Septembre 2009)

Ne mélangeons pas pélerinage et grivoiserie


----------



## boodou (21 Septembre 2009)

t'édites vite !


----------



## gKatarn (21 Septembre 2009)

Oué hein ?   


Je me suis dit que çà choquerait moins Sa Sainteté Nephou 1er


----------



## boodou (21 Septembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Oué hein ?
> 
> 
> Je me suis dit que çà choquerait moins Sa Sainteté Nephou 1er




Bah  suffit de lui mettre quelques cierges aussi, ça passera non ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2009)

SylvieT a dit:


> J'ai vu qu'il y avait aussi un grand espace "genius bar"...  c'est quoi exactement ?



C'est un bar - avec un barman électronique doté d'une I.A. révolutionnaire : tu lui dis ce que tu veux boire et il te propose une liste de biture avec plein de cocktails d'enfer dedans que si tu la bois en entier, après, ton foie joue la Cucaracha dès que tu appuie dessus tout en t'illuminant les intestins au laser multicolore.

Un must.

Demande à Mackie.


----------



## jpmiss (21 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Je veux donc bien de tes photos, mais je te les échanges contre des photos du Darty d'en bas de chez moi.
> Il est magnifique, cela devrait te ravir les yeux.
> 
> J'ai moyen d'avoir des photos de l'hyppopotamus de Ronchin (ou Fâches, je sais jamais) aussi si ça t'intéresse.



Parait que le SuperU de Vesoul est super bien aussi


----------



## r e m y (21 Septembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Parait que le SuperU de Vesoul est super bien aussi



Effectivement, impensable de passer par Vesoul sans faire un détour par la rue Pontarcher!





Faites gaffe quand même à ne pas refuser la priorité à un tracteur ou à un pilote de caddie à l'entrainement!

Pour mémoire, à Vesoul (comme dans toute la Haute Saone d'ailleurs), le tracteur est prioritaire en toutes circonstances!


----------



## gKatarn (21 Septembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Parait que le SuperU de Vesoul est super bien aussi



Sans oublier sa fameuse course de caddies de renommée mondiale :love:


----------



## Lila (21 Septembre 2009)

.....ben moi le 31 septembre prochain, je vais haler faire un tour dans le trou humide de Marie-Madeleine.......

...j'y apporterai sûrement des cierges ...

oui oui !!!!


----------



## gKatarn (21 Septembre 2009)

Oué, surtout le 31 septembre, tu risques de chercher le trou longtemps


----------



## Lila (21 Septembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Oué, surtout le 31 septembre, tu risques de chercher le trou longtemps



...bah tant pis ...j'irai à l'Appel store d'Aix !!!!! 
...et puis j'irai ensuite prendre un verre à la Rotonde, servi par un vrai barman français, malpoli et tout et tout .....


----------



## r e m y (21 Septembre 2009)

Lila a dit:


> ...bah tant pis ...j'irai à l'Appel store  !!!!! ....



Il n'ouvre qu'un jour dans l'année: le 18 juin


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Septembre 2009)

Baracca a dit:


> J
> Un monde fou partout, pour zieuter, toucher, tripoter, tester, etc... et bien faut jouer du coude, en même j'y était le lendemain de la sortie du nouvel iPhone (car la veille beaucoup beaucoup trop de monde  )



Du coude ? Hum, hum !


----------



## Amok (22 Septembre 2009)

Baracca a dit:


> C'est immense



Immense ??? Heu, Baracca, nous parlons bien du même ? Celui avec le cube de verre ? Je l'ai trouvé au contraire bien petit par rapport a ce que l'extérieur pouvait laisser imaginer. En comparaison de celui de Londres, c'est un placard !

Franchement, comme d'autres l'ont dit, c'est juste pour le fun, histoire de... Mais pour les achats, tu seras bien plus tranquille dans les autres points de vente. 

Par contre, une fois que tu en seras sortie, tu files sur la gauche et tu vas avaler un hamburger chez City Diner, 2441 Broadway. Au moins tu n'auras pas perdu ta matinée ! :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Septembre 2009)

Comme je vous sais passionnés, je vous ai retrouvé cette superbe photo de l'arrêt de Montcuq.






Ne me remerciez pas, ça me fait plaisir.


----------



## Amok (22 Septembre 2009)

SylvieT a dit:


> Je tâcherai de vous rapporter quelques photos si cela vous intéresse. :love:



J'espère pour toi que tu ne vas pas perdre ton temps à photographier le cube sous toutes les coutures : un Apple Store est une vitrine dans laquelle tu trouves les mêmes produits qu'ici, donc pas franchement un interêt foudroyant...

Nous en reparlerons a ton retour : il se peut fort qu'une fois sur place tu zappes carrément le truc car tu vas te rendre compte que passer 10 minutes à l'AS, c'est perdre 10 minutes pour découvrir autre chose de typiquement NY. En ce qui me concerne, la visite s'est traduite par : je rentre, je fais le tour pour voir la déco (2 minutes), je me rends compte qu'il n'y a rien de plus que dans les autres AS, je sors. Total, environ 3 minutes. 
D'autant qu'a NY, tu as du Apple partout : le moindre magasin de souvenirs à la con vends des iPod et des iPhone ! Alors si tu veux acheter, ok pour l'AS, mais si c'est pour voir, inutile d'aller plus loin que le coin de la rue de ton hôtel !


----------



## yvos (22 Septembre 2009)

Amok a dit:


> J'espère pour toi que tu ne vas pas perdre ton temps à photographier le cube sous toutes les coutures : un Apple Store est une vitrine dans laquelle tu trouves les mêmes produits qu'ici, donc pas franchement un interêt foudroyant...
> 
> Nous en reparlerons a ton retour : il se peut fort qu'une fois sur place tu zappes carrément le truc car tu vas te rendre compte que passer 10 minutes à l'AS, c'est perdre 10 minutes pour découvrir autre chose de typiquement NY. En ce qui me concerne, la visite s'est traduite par : je rentre, je fais le tour pour voir la déco (2 minutes), je me rends compte qu'il n'y a rien de plus que dans les autres AS, je sors. Total, environ 3 minutes.
> D'autant qu'a NY, tu as du Apple partout : le moindre magasin de souvenirs à la con vends des iPod et des iPhone ! Alors si tu veux acheter, ok pour l'AS, mais si c'est pour voir, inutile d'aller plus loin que le coin de la rue de ton hôtel !



Tu dis cela parce que ton déambulateur ne passait pas dans l'escalier !


----------



## Amok (22 Septembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Tu dis cela parce que ton déambulateur ne passait pas dans l'escalier !



Il y a du personnel charmant et serviable dans les Apple Store, Moooossssieur Yvos : chaque marche semble avoir été prévue pour y "poser" un gus qui dit "Hello" . Et l'escalier, bien que colimaçon, est large.
Et je m'en fous : dans ces cas là j'enjambe la rampe et je me laisse glisser, ca me donne l'air jeune et coquin !


----------



## yvos (22 Septembre 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Il y a du personnel charmant et serviable dans les Apple Store, Moooossssieur Yvos. Et l'escalier, bien que colimaçon, est large.
> Et je m'en fous : dans ces cas là j'enjambe la rampe et je me laisse glisser, ca me donne l'air jeune et coquin !




Tout ça pour aller acheter des chaussettes de contention ! 







on t'a pas dit? c'est pour des I pods !


----------



## tirhum (22 Septembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Tu dis cela parce que ton déambulateur ne passait pas dans l'escalier !


Font des radiateurs à roulettes, aussi...


----------



## WebOliver (22 Septembre 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Et je m'en fous : dans ces cas là j'enjambe la rampe et je me laisse glisser, ca me donne l'air jeune et coquin !



A la montée c'est difficile quand même&#8230;  Enfin, c'est possible, mais ça fait pas «jeune et coquin».


----------



## yvos (22 Septembre 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> A la montée c'est difficile quand même  Enfin, c'est possible, mais ça fait pas «jeune et coquin».



t'as pas aware, toi.

Il prend l'elevator, coincé entre les disques durs maxtor et les boites de clavier alu.


----------



## Amok (22 Septembre 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> A la montée c'est difficile quand même&#8230;  Enfin, c'est possible, mais ça fait pas «jeune et coquin».



Je nage parfaitement le crawl, hélvète de mes choses ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h47 ----------




yvos a dit:


> Tout ça pour aller acheter des chaussettes de contention !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je me disais aussi : ca m'a couté une fortune vu que chaque doigt de pied nécessite une chaussette...


----------



## yvos (22 Septembre 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Je me disais aussi : ca m'a couté une fortune vu que chaque doigt de pied nécessite une chaussette...



c'est bien, tu devais avoir le look typique du lower east side avec ça


----------



## Romuald (22 Septembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Comme je vous sais passionnés, je vous ai retrouvé cette superbe photo de l'arrêt de Montcuq.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Y'a un apple store, à Montcuq ?


----------



## boodou (22 Septembre 2009)

C'est marrant, tous les gens qui lui conseillent de ne pas y aller parce que c'est qu'un supermarché sans intérêt, bah  eux ils y ont été ! 
Elle n'a pas dit qu'elle voulait y passer la journée non ? Y jeter un coup d'oeil, 5 minutes, ça va pas ruiner sa visite de NY  (même si je suis d'avis qu'il y a bien d'autres choses à y faire)


----------



## Amok (22 Septembre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> C'est marrant, tous les gens qui lui conseillent de ne pas y aller parce que c'est qu'un supermarché sans intérêt, bah  eux ils y ont été !



C'est ce qui s'appelle : faire profiter les autres de son expérience !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Septembre 2009)

Amok a dit:


> C'est ce qui s'appelle : faire profiter les autres de son expérience !



C'est là qu'on reconnait et apprécie l'esprit communautaire de la grande fratrie Macgéenne :style:

Dieu bénisse MacG, les états unis et l'Apple store de NY!


----------



## boodou (22 Septembre 2009)

Amok a dit:


> C'est ce qui s'appelle : faire profiter les autres de son expérience !



Oh je me suis un peu fait l'avocat du diable dirons-nous, histoire de blagouiller amicalement.
Du reste j'ai le même point de vue sur la question des Apple Stores, où qu'ils soient. 
On n'y trouve rien qui ne soit ailleurs, et les prix des accessoires y sont plus élevés. 
Mais c'est sûr que quand on vit en France, sans Apple Store, on peut comprendre cette curiosité quand on va aux USA. 
Ce n'est pas primordial, mais dans le cadre d'une journée shopping ça peut s'inclure sur le parcours (d'où l'intérêt des boutiques sur Prince Street et sur la 14th Street). 




PATOCHMAN a dit:


> C'est là qu'on reconnait et apprécie l'esprit communautaire de la grande fratrie Macgéenne :style:
> 
> Dieu bénisse MacG, les états unis et l'Apple store de NY!



   Exactement !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Septembre 2009)

Amok a dit:


> J'espère pour toi ... Bla ... de la rue de ton hôtel !



Briseur de rêves!
Tu vieillis mal comme tous ces connards aigris du Sud!


----------



## boodou (22 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Briseur de rêves!
> Tu vieillis mal comme tous ces connards aigris du Sud!



En plus, paraitrait qu'il a chopé la gale !!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Septembre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> En plus, paraitrait qu'il a chopé la gale !!!



Ben au moins, pendant qu'il se grattera, il pourra moins taper de conneries!


----------



## Baracca (22 Septembre 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Immense ??? Heu, Baracca, nous parlons bien du même ? Celui avec le cube de verre ? Je l'ai trouvé au contraire bien petit par rapport a ce que l'extérieur pouvait laisser imaginer. En comparaison de celui de Londres, c'est un placard !
> 
> Franchement, comme d'autres l'ont dit, c'est juste pour le fun, histoire de... Mais pour les achats, tu seras bien plus tranquille dans les autres points de vente.
> 
> Par contre, une fois que tu en seras sortie, tu files sur la gauche et tu vas avaler un hamburger chez City Diner, 2441 Broadway. Au moins tu n'auras pas perdu ta matinée ! :love:


 
 oui on parle du même, mais en même temps j'ai pas fait celui de Londres 

 Ok pour dire aussi que c'est pour le Fun.

 Je connais pas City Diner pour les hamburgers, mais je connais shake shack pour y avoir manger plusieurs fois 




Amok a dit:


> J'espère pour toi que tu ne vas pas perdre ton temps à photographier le cube sous toutes les coutures : un Apple Store est une vitrine dans laquelle tu trouves les mêmes produits qu'ici, donc pas franchement un interêt foudroyant.......Nous en reparlerons a ton retour : il se peut fort qu'une fois sur place tu zappes carrément le truc car tu vas te rendre compte que passer 10 minutes à l'AS



Coup de bol, j'ai pas eu 1 seul minute d'attente pour y descendre, par contre pour accéder a un Mac c'est autre chose .

Ca mange pas de pain de le photographier aussi 

Ok pour dire qu'il y a bien d'autres trucs a ne pas louper avant celui là et de loin


----------



## Amok (22 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ben au moins, pendant qu'il se grattera, il pourra moins taper de conneries!



Faux ! D'ailleurs là, en tapant, je me gratte !


----------



## boodou (22 Septembre 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Faux ! D'ailleurs là, en tapant, je me gratte !



On parlait de la gale, pas des morpions


----------



## Amok (22 Septembre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> En plus, paraitrait qu'il a chopé la gale !!!





boodou a dit:


> On parlait de la gale, pas des morpions



Mais qui est donc ce nioub qui se permet des familiarités ?! :mouais:


----------



## boodou (22 Septembre 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Mais qui est donc ce nioub qui se permet des familiarités ?! :mouais:



Comment, tu ne sais pas qui je suis ?  
_(la gale faisait référence à une autre discussion, suivie par Patoch' )_


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Septembre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Comment, tu ne sais pas qui je suis ?
> _(la gale faisait référence à une autre discussion, suivie par Patoch' )_



Tu suis Amok, je crois qu'il s'en est rendu compte


----------



## boodou (22 Septembre 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Tu suis Amok, je crois qu'il s'en est rendu compte



:rose:

c'est mon côté Kitty


----------



## jugnin (22 Septembre 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Mais qui est donc ce nioub qui se permet des familiarités ?! :mouais:



J'suis d'accord. Je crois qu'on devrait le brûler, pour l'exemple. 




Et me dites pas que je vieillis mal... J'ai très mal grandi, dans un premier temps.


----------



## Sindanárië (22 Septembre 2009)

Woaw... un nouveau sujet à flood  :rateau:


----------



## boodou (22 Septembre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> J'suis d'accord. Je crois qu'on devrait le brûler, pour l'exemple.



'tain mais c'est l'Inquisition là ! 
Une chasse aux sorcières, on se croirait à Salem ! (et y a même pas de vrai Apple Store à Salem )


----------



## jugnin (22 Septembre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Woaw... un nouveau sujet à flood  :rateau:



Tu n'aimes pas l'Apple Store de New York City, c'est ça ?


----------



## Sindanárië (22 Septembre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Tu n'aimes pas l'Apple Store de New York City, c'est ça ?


ouais c'est moche, kitch, surfait, sans goût, sans culture, sans reflexion... bref américain quoi


----------



## boodou (22 Septembre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> ouais c'est moche, kitch, surfait, sans goût, sans culture, sans reflexion... bref américain quoi



C'est vrai qu'un bon vieux Darty bien de chez nous, ça a plus de gueule !


----------



## Sindanárië (22 Septembre 2009)

Non je pensais à Electro Dépôt... plus local


----------



## jugnin (22 Septembre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Non je pensais à Electro Dépôt... plus local



Mouais... ça vaut pas l'authenticité  d'un mac tombé du camion, quand même. J'suis un geek underground, moi.


----------



## Bassman (23 Septembre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Mouais... ça vaut pas l'authenticité  d'un mac tombé du camion, quand même. J'suis un geek underground, moi.



Vieillissant, en plus.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Septembre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> ...Et me dites pas que je vieillis mal...



Si! Et en plus, tu commences jeune!


----------



## SylvieT (23 Septembre 2009)

Amok a dit:


> J'espère pour toi que tu ne vas pas perdre ton temps à photographier le cube sous toutes les coutures : un Apple Store est une vitrine dans laquelle tu trouves les mêmes produits qu'ici, donc pas franchement un interêt foudroyant...
> 
> Nous en reparlerons a ton retour : il se peut fort qu'une fois sur place tu zappes carrément le truc car tu vas te rendre compte que passer 10 minutes à l'AS, c'est perdre 10 minutes pour découvrir autre chose de typiquement NY. En ce qui me concerne, la visite s'est traduite par : je rentre, je fais le tour pour voir la déco (2 minutes), je me rends compte qu'il n'y a rien de plus que dans les autres AS, je sors. Total, environ 3 minutes.
> D'autant qu'a NY, tu as du Apple partout : le moindre magasin de souvenirs à la con vends des iPod et des iPhone ! Alors si tu veux acheter, ok pour l'AS, mais si c'est pour voir, inutile d'aller plus loin que le coin de la rue de ton hôtel !


 
ah ok ! merci pour l'info. Je me disais.. vu que c'est NY, peut-être découvrirais-je l'AS de Manhatan quelque chose de "différend" ...:rose:
Mais bon j'irai quand même jeter un oeil histoire quand même de le voir


----------



## boodou (23 Septembre 2009)

SylvieT a dit:


> Mais bon j'irai quand même jeter un oeil histoire quand même de le voir



Tu peux y jeter un oeil, mais ramasse-le après car ils sont maniaques avec la propreté dans les AP


----------



## SylvieT (24 Septembre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> C'est marrant, tous les gens qui lui conseillent de ne pas y aller parce que c'est qu'un supermarché sans intérêt, bah  eux ils y ont été !
> Elle n'a pas dit qu'elle voulait y passer la journée non ? Y jeter un coup d'oeil, 5 minutes, ça va pas ruiner sa visite de NY  (même si je suis d'avis qu'il y a bien d'autres choses à y faire)


 

ah! ....ah ! .... merci !! C'est bien vrai tiens ça ! C'est clair que je vais pas y passer la journée d'autant plus qu'il y a d'autres tonnes de choses super à voir à NY... Mais je vais juste y passer 5 minutes quoi ! Merci Boodou!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2009)

SylvieT a dit:


> Merci Boodou!



Je d'en prie, y a ba de goi ! (saledé de gribbe A)


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Je d'en prie, y a ba de goi ! (saledé de gribbe A)



Viens là mon petit.


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Octobre 2009)

J'ai retrouvé cette photo bucolique du Campanile du Futuroscope.
Je sais que vous allez l'apprécier à sa juste valeur


----------



## Bassman (2 Octobre 2009)

Merci Fab. 


En échange voici le courtepaille d'Evreux


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Octobre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Merci Fab.
> 
> 
> En échange voici le courtepaille d'Evreux



:love::love::love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Octobre 2009)

Attaquer comme cela un membre qui fait timidement son coming out de tourisme apple, mais dans quel monde vivons-nous ? Cela est courageux et talentueux.


----------

